# Starting a business in Greece?



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know anyone who started a business in Greece? Do you think it is a good place to start a business?


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I started my business in zante greece after working there for 2yrs first. Its alot easier over there but its long hard hours but enjoyable,
barb.


----------



## Daisybeck (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm a researcher for a UK based TV company and I'm working on a programme which follows British families as they move abroad to start a new life, ideally setting up their own business.
I know that many of you have already made the move but if you know of anyone who is also considering starting a new life abroad then please feel free to pass on my contact details or get in touch for more information.
Any help much appreciated.
Kind regards
Alida 01132623342
[email protected]


----------

